# Hello, new here



## DitchDr (Dec 19, 2009)

Howdy folks,

Name is Matt, I own Matts Lawn and Tree Service in South Charolina. 

It was not untill this year that i got into tree work. I have been running the lawn service for a few years, as a part time thing( more of a full time) to bing in more money then my real job as a paramedic. Well one thing pours into a other and here i am trying ot run a company as well as work my 24 48 rotations at work..

Anyhow I have learned a good bit from this site ( thanks Moss) I have bought my climbing gear based off some of the folks here as wel as my saws.. Next will be a bucket truck and shredder this year I hope.. I spend as much time as i coud working for a local tree company doing clean up work and helping in pruning when needed and so on. 

So once again thanks for the info on this site as well as all of the input I have gained from it.. Hopefully I will have enough business this year to keep my and my gound guy busy wiyh out having to send him to help my lawn guys on slow days..

Matt


----------



## DitchDr (Dec 19, 2009)

As far as equipment goes

150ft 1/2 diamond back rope
150ft 1/2 true blue
150ft 7/16 high v (main climbing rope)
have a RADS set up 
a weaver saddle ( new one coming soon)
alum rescue 8
various beaners and screw clips
12ft flip line
16ft flip line 
2 micro acenders
yadda yadda yadda

Stihl ms361
Stihl ms290
Stihl ms200

A small tow behind stump grinder and a F250 4x4.

Now I need (ok want) a 60ft bucket truck and shredder


----------



## Treetom (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 19, 2009)

What the heck is a "shredder"?? 

Is that like a weed whacker or something??


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 19, 2009)

I think its landscaper for "CHIPPER"


----------



## DitchDr (Dec 19, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I think its landscaper for "CHIPPER"



lol yeah that.


----------



## yooper (Dec 19, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> What the heck is a "shredder"??
> 
> Is that like a weed whacker or something??



I think its kinda like a cheese grater but a bit fancy-er


----------



## treemandan (Dec 19, 2009)

ya'll better shut up now. He said he could outclimb all ya'll punks hungover with an echo.


----------



## lumberjack333 (Dec 19, 2009)

treemandan said:


> ya'll better shut up now. He said he could outclimb all ya'll punks hungover with an echo.



Havn't ya heard dan? Echos the new Stihl!


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a 200T but I will take my Echo over any of the husky climbing saws any day of the week. At least its balanced correctly and has the airfilter were it belongs.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 19, 2009)

treemandan said:


> ya'll better shut up now. He said he could outclimb all ya'll punks hungover with an echo.



If he climbs so well why is he buying a bucket? I mean I can see the need and plus of a bucket but climbing is the fun part. Maybe he will make a 2 man bucket and me and you can get in it together TMD

By the way Ditch welcome to AS, you dont mind a little razzing I hope.


----------



## IcePick (Dec 19, 2009)

lawn jockeys should stick to the grass, I know or have seen too many in action to give our trade a bad name. Shredder? sheeeesh.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 19, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> If he climbs so well why is he buying a bucket? I mean I can see the need and plus of a bucket but climbing is the fun part. Maybe he will make a 2 man bucket and me and you can get in it together TMD
> 
> By the way Ditch welcome to AS, you dont mind a little razzing I hope.



I would jump to my death.


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 19, 2009)

Now be honest SoM. There wouldnt be enough room for you, your package AND Dan in a 2 man bucket....:monkey:

Oh and welcome to AS ditchdr. Don't mind SoM and Dan. THere "just good frineds".


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 19, 2009)

DitchDr said:


> As far as equipment goes
> 
> 150ft 1/2 diamond back rope
> 150ft 1/2 true blue
> ...



A bucket is definately faster but then you will have 2 jobs. Stick to climbing and then you have one job and something you love that you get paid to do! 

I note amongst your gear list that you don't show any handsaws. One of the "tricks" we use is to do most of our pruning with a handsaw so in the heat of summer we can start an hour earlier without waking people up or breaking the (EPA) law. It blows people away when you do the monkey thing and finish the job and they didn't hear a thing.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 19, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Now be honest SoM. There wouldnt be enough room for you, your package AND Dan in a 2 man bucket....:monkey:
> 
> Oh and welcome to AS ditchdr. Don't mind SoM and Dan. THere "just good frineds".



Well the weight limit may be a little low too. Since TMD would most likely be wearing one of these


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow you guys have the coolest gear!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 19, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Wow you guys have the coolest gear!



That is funny but I am still not gonna let queerio get in the bucket with me.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 19, 2009)

Dan you need to stop being so phobic.. there is no one in here after your mangina. Besides that I heard your afraid of heights.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 19, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Wow you guys have the coolest gear!



OoMT that was some funny ####, I wish I could rep you... Maybe someone will fire on off for me. Is it ANSI rated?


----------



## treemandan (Dec 19, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Dan you need to stop being so phobic.. there is no one in here after your mangina. Besides that I heard your afraid of heights.



Its my God given right to be scared but heights don't bother me. Even those lesbians over on frog hollow make me a little nervous.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 19, 2009)

Poor Ditchdr, wonder what he is thinking huh?


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 19, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Its my God given right to be scared but heights don't bother me. Even those lesbians over on frog hollow make me a little nervous.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 19, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Poor Ditchdr, wonder what he is thinking huh?



He probably hasn't checked in on the post. Hes gonna click on tomorrow when its got 35 replies and think wow these dudes must really like me.

No worries Ditch Im sure youll fit in soon enough


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah. Imagine joining a forum and getting this in your first 5 posts... He is gonna be wondering if he accidently clicked on S&M instead of Arb.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 19, 2009)

I ate so much asparagus at dinner even my farts smell like asparagus I just puked in my mouth on the last one.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 19, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Yeah. Imagine joining a forum and getting this in your first 5 posts... He is gonna be wondering if he accidently clicked on S&M instead of Arb.



ohhh great thanks make another association between my name SoM and a perverted life style S&M just what TMD needs, there goes camping out at the GTG.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 19, 2009)

This IS bad. Poor guy. So Ditch, umm, you want to climb trees huh?


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 19, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> He probably hasn't checked in on the post. Hes gonna click on tomorrow when its got 35 replies and think wow *these dudes must really like me*.
> 
> No worries Ditch Im sure youll fit in soon enough



Mate I would be worried too if I thought you dudes *REALLY LIKED ME*.:jawdrop:


----------



## treemandan (Dec 19, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> ohhh great thanks make another association between my name SoM and a perverted life style S&M just what TMD needs, there goes camping out at the GTG.



I am going to put a padlock on the zipper of my tent


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 19, 2009)

treemandan said:


> This IS bad. Poor guy. So Ditch, umm, you want to climb trees huh?


Who's Ditch again? :arg:


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 19, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Mate I would be worried too if I thought you dudes *REALLY LIKED ME*.:jawdrop:



Oh christ not you too. Maybe I can go to a gay forum and convince them I am an arborist now too.


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 19, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Oh christ not you too. Maybe I can go to a gay forum and convince them I am an arborist now too.



:agree2:


----------



## DitchDr (Dec 19, 2009)

Its all good. I lurked here for a few months before i posted.. Everyone seems to give each other a hard time. Buts thats fine, you should try working in EMS.. We have the who can tell the gorssest story at dinner contest pretty often. Even got writen up for playing it at a Mc Donalds one night lol.

Yes i want to climb trees, I have been doing it for about 8 months helping a local company. He has also set me up with the best places for insurance and so on. He is starting to sub out the smaller jobs to me, cause he likes the big ones. 

As for a "lawn jockey" gettign into tree work, well maybe Wal Mart should only sell one item. 

I have 16 years in the medical feild, I will be 40 when I get to retire at 80%, and full mdical insurance. Since the county is no longer lettign us retire and come back i have to find something to keep me busy. Would also like ot pass my company down to my son when he gets old enough.


Thanks for all the warm welcomes..


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 19, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> :agree2:



oh man now you hurt my feelings, look...


----------



## treemandan (Dec 19, 2009)

DitchDr said:


> Its all good. I lurked here for a few months before i posted.. Everyone seems to give each other a hard time. Buts thats fine, you should try working in EMS.. We have the who can tell the gorssest story at dinner contest pretty often. Even got writen up for playing it at a Mc Donalds one night lol.
> 
> Yes i want to climb trees, I have been doing it for about 8 months helping a local company. He has also set me up with the best places for insurance and so on. He is starting to sub out the smaller jobs to me, cause he likes the big ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 19, 2009)

DitchDr said:


> Its all good. I lurked here for a few months before i posted.. Everyone seems to give each other a hard time. Buts thats fine, you should try working in EMS.. We have the who can tell the gorssest story at dinner contest pretty often. Even got writen up for playing it at a Mc Donalds one night lol.
> 
> Yes i want to climb trees, I have been doing it for about 8 months helping a local company. He has also set me up with the best places for insurance and so on. He is starting to sub out the smaller jobs to me, cause he likes the big ones.
> 
> ...



Hmmm story sounds familiar... I retire at 20 years from the PD I at 75%, also at 16 years now. woot


----------



## lumberjack333 (Dec 19, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Wow you guys have the coolest gear!



And some people thought leg staps were hard on the ol' dangler...!


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 20, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Well the weight limit may be a little low too. Since TMD would most likely be wearing one of these





WOW! looks there,s just enough room you can still get to his junk. 
and maybe you two can have a little :sword:fight or two whilst up in the two man bucket.
welcome ditch.


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 20, 2009)

DitchDr said:


> Its all good. I lurked here for a few months before i posted.. Everyone seems to give each other a hard time. Buts thats fine, you should try working in EMS.. We have the who can tell the gorssest story at dinner contest pretty often. Even got writen up for playing it at a Mc Donalds one night lol.
> 
> Yes i want to climb trees, I have been doing it for about 8 months helping a local company. He has also set me up with the best places for insurance and so on. He is starting to sub out the smaller jobs to me, cause he likes the big ones.
> 
> ...



Hard jobs make for hard men. Just stay away from SoM when he's hard. 

You sound like you will do just fine.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 20, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Hard jobs make for hard men. Just stay away from SoM when he's hard.
> 
> You sound like you will do just fine.



Okay this whole gay thing has to stop, WTF I needed the ride.:drool:


----------



## 1savagehunter (Dec 20, 2009)

DitchDr - Welcome a board this  ship!!!
Ever watched a chest being cracked while eating pizza?
Well looked through your equipment list ... good starting point. I'll be jeolous is you get a chipper and a bucket truck in your first year ... man you medics down south must make good cash


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 20, 2009)

treemandan said:


> That is funny but I am still not gonna let queerio get in the bucket with me.


----------



## DitchDr (Dec 20, 2009)

1savagehunter said:


> DitchDr - Welcome a board this  ship!!!
> Ever watched a chest being cracked while eating pizza?
> Well looked through your equipment list ... good starting point. I'll be jeolous is you get a chipper and a bucket truck in your first year ... man you medics down south must make good cash





Not a lot of money here for MEdics. I do work for the highest paying county in the state. But I make a lot more doing lawn service. 

I was loking on Ebay and found a few Ashplund bucket trucks going for right around 10K with less then 100K miles on them. Not sure if that would be a good deal or not tho.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 20, 2009)

DitchDr said:


> Not a lot of money here for MEdics. I do work for the highest paying county in the state. But I make a lot more doing lawn service.
> 
> I was loking on Ebay and found a few Ashplund bucket trucks going for right around 10K with less then 100K miles on them. Not sure if that would be a good deal or not tho.



Make sure you have any bucket truck your interested in tested and or inspected. Dont want to buy a truck thats unsafe


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 20, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Make sure you have any bucket truck your interested in tested and or inspected. Dont want to buy a truck thats unsafe



Or one rated for less than 400 LBS of flamin mo! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 20, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Or one rated for less than 400 LBS of flamin mo! :hmm3grin2orange:



Okay thats it Im calling fishercat and finding out what you drive and where you park, sending the bighats on over for a visit. Ill get them to take that bucket off the road on you, may have to get your sissie ass up in a tree.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 20, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Okay thats it Im calling fishercat and finding out what you drive and where you park, sending the bighats on over for a visit. Ill get them to take that bucket off the road on you, may have to get your sissie ass up in a tree.



I'm beginning to think the dan was right about you on this one...... :censored: its all about the ass with you eh?? 

Really, these jokes make me realize why there are cops, and then there are treeguys!

Go for it buddy! 

BTW: who's fishercat?? never met a fishercat in person??


----------



## 1savagehunter (Dec 20, 2009)

DitchDr said:


> Not a lot of money here for MEdics. I do work for the highest paying county in the state. But I make a lot more doing lawn service.
> 
> I was loking on Ebay and found a few Ashplund bucket trucks going for right around 10K with less then 100K miles on them. Not sure if that would be a good deal or not tho.



Isn't it funny ... lawn care never has been a glamour job but for me it has always paid the bills for me too.

Make sure you do your research ... if you can get one in decent shape then that's great. Me personally I've never gotten anything valuable from flea-bay.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 20, 2009)

DitchDr said:


> Not a lot of money here for MEdics. I do work for the highest paying county in the state. But I make a lot more doing lawn service.
> 
> I was loking on Ebay and found a few Ashplund bucket trucks going for right around 10K with less then 100K miles on them. Not sure if that would be a good deal or not tho.



Just a couple rules one should follow.
1. Do not go into the light
2.Do not build your house atop and old indian burial ground
3. Do not buy no 10 thousand dollar bucket truck from Ebay

I think if one can keep this in mind all else should fall into place.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 21, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> I'm beginning to think the dan was right about you on this one...... :censored: its all about the ass with you eh??
> 
> Really, these jokes make me realize why there are cops, and then there are treeguys!
> 
> ...



lol your either getting sensitive or taking me seriously wow. Your taking the fun out of it. 

By the way I am both cop and treeguy and I think that pisses you off. 
and yes my wife has a great ass... so maybe your right about one thing.


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 21, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Just a couple rules one should follow.
> 1. Do not go into the light
> 2.Do not build your house atop and old indian burial ground
> 3. Do not buy no 10 thousand dollar bucket truck from Ebay
> ...



Man you crack me up.

Ditto to the cheap bucket truck. Think about this, if you are using a machine to get you higher than a 3 storey building EVERYTHING must work properly. $10k is not likely to give you that. Even if you spend more and get a good un you still have to use it correctly or end up like the guy in the accidents forum who got turned into a human cannonball. You can buy a lot of climbing gear with $10k *AND* you don't have to go to the Gym anymore.


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 21, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> lol your either getting sensitive or taking me seriously wow. Your taking the fun out of it.
> 
> By the way I am both cop and treeguy and I think that pisses you off.
> and yes my wife has a great ass... so maybe your right about one thing.



You might be interested to know that mano a mano relationships were recognised in the British navy over 400 years ago. They found documented references to "shipwives" sharing bunks. 

Hey does that mean you and dan can call each other bucketwife?


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 21, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> You might be interested to know that mano a mano relationships were recognised in the British navy over 400 years ago. They found documented references to "shipwives" sharing bunks.
> 
> Hey does that mean you and dan can call each other bucketwife?



Hey man gay jokes are fun and all but I will accept no reference with anything to do with the Navy ours or anyone else. I spent 6 years in the real military and Navy reference to me is an insult. 

:angry2:


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 21, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Hey man gay jokes are fun and all but I will accept no reference with anything to do with the Navy ours or anyone else. I spent 6 years in the real military and Navy reference to me is an insult.
> 
> :angry2:



Oops. Sorry. Didn't mean to push your hot button. OMG OMG. Sorry I ddin't mean that either. Oh help, I have offended a minority I am sure to be sued now!:jawdrop:


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 21, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Oops. Sorry. Didn't mean to push your hot button. OMG OMG. Sorry I ddin't mean that either. Oh help, I have offended a minority I am sure to be sued now!:jawdrop:



Nah man though the gay jokes are getting old and I am sure there may be an AS member or two here that may be gay and getting offended, but its not me. Its the Navy thing that set me off. I joined the military to see combat not go on a cruise with a bunch of other men wearing dungarees... ooops now I am sounding as phobic as you, dan and MDS


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 21, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Nah man though the gay jokes are getting old and I am sure there may be an AS member or two here that may be gay and getting offended, but its not me. Its the Navy thing that set me off. I joined the military to see combat not go on a cruise with a bunch of other men wearing dungarees... ooops now I am sounding as phobic as you, dan and MDS



Hey how you get your sig image so large. I am trying to get my new one more visible....


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 21, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Hey how you get your sig image so large. I am trying to get my new one more visible....



not sure, where is yours hosted? on AS in photo album... they may limit size.


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 21, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> not sure, where is yours hosted? on AS in photo album... they may limit size.



Yeah. The edit signature function says images are limited to 500 x 100 pixels which is, like, pixie size.... Your sig image is somewhat larger than pixie size.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 21, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Yeah. The edit signature function says images are limited to 500 x 100 pixels which is, like, pixie size.... Your sig image is somewhat larger than pixie size.









copy the code I gave you exactly then take out the * in the [img*] at begining


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 21, 2009)

Sweet. Got it sorted. Just in time for Christmas!


----------



## treeseer (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello, Ditch!

In a market like Charleston, you may want to show potential clients and contractors that you know about tree care and not just tree cutting. Live oaks are high value but high challenge too. Learn about root health--this is where it all begins,

One place to start is to become an ISA Certified Tree Worker. We're putting together a training and test for mid-May at the NC Zoo. From the sounds of this thread so far you might see the kin of some of these posters... 

To learn about tree preservation--how to make money off a tree for the rest of your life, and your son's, while providing a high-value service--start here: http://secure.isa-arbor.com/webstore/Search.aspx?k=bmp

As for bucket trucks, unless most of your trees are near streets and driveways, I'd be leery of having to make big payments no matter how work is going.


----------



## danieltree (Dec 21, 2009)

I also vote no on the bucket. I started out in a bucket doing utility work then I started doing residential work and climbing, the bucket is a must doing utility work but is just a really expensive toolbox doing residential work I can climb the tree and have the job done by the time the other guy gets his bucket set up in most cases and I dont leave ruts or break sprinklers . Aside from the note you still have to pay the insurance plus maintain the truck and you will be a target for dot so you have to have everything in top shape . If you just have to have the big truck your money would be better spent on a crane truck.​


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 21, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Okay thats it Im calling fishercat and finding out what you drive and where you park, sending the bighats on over for a visit. Ill get them to take that bucket off the road on you, may have to get your sissie ass up in a tree.



I'm gonna stop bustin yer chops now SOM...was fun to a point though 

As far as me gettin my sissy ass up a tree...I get the felling I was up more trees in my first year climbing than you ever been. Not that I'm trying to prove anything here, just saying. MDS is a seasoned tree veteran see, so I really dont have anything to prove on an internet forum...dig it?? the bucket is just to help compete/offer a better service to my customers.

Yes, it is true I am not a big cop fan...but thats sort childish and I'm getting over it. better things to worry about. besides you seem like a decent guy...for a cop.


----------



## DitchDr (Dec 21, 2009)

Made a quick road trip to Jacksonville FL, where they are keeping the trucks untill sold.. Out of the 10 I looked at, all of them needed some work. All needed or will need tires soon, the insides were tore up and no one was able to produce paper work for when the craine wa last inspcted. But i was promied they were in working order.. Yeah um NO, they can keep them. 

As for learning more, I am planing on going ot some arborist schools and becoming better at the job then most. Right now I am only doing felling work and small pruning jobs, they are being given to me. He will let me know what needs ot be cut and I go to it. 

One of the reasons for the tree work is I am looking to build a full service company. As in Lawn service, landscape/hard scape, lighting, pool care, tree service. pretty much if it hapens out side your home, I want to be the one doing it. 

The way i see it people are looking to make their lives easier.. No reason to have a company come mow the lawn, a diferent one come clean the pool, one for the fert, one for lighting installs and to matain sprinkler systems. Better much a dept store of service work.



Oh and its only gay untill you get use to it lol


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 21, 2009)

DitchDr said:


> Made a quick road trip to Jacksonville FL, where they are keeping the trucks untill sold.. Out of the 10 I looked at, all of them needed some work. All needed or will need tires soon, the insides were tore up and no one was able to produce paper work for when the craine wa last inspcted. But i was promied they were in working order.. Yeah um NO, they can keep them.
> 
> As for learning more, I am planing on going ot some arborist schools and becoming better at the job then most. Right now I am only doing felling work and small pruning jobs, they are being given to me. He will let me know what needs ot be cut and I go to it.
> 
> ...



Good approach there Ditch. I use a small number of trusted subcontractors for work I am either not qualified for or just plain don't want to do. Building a comprehensive service business is a slow process full of mistakes. Or at least it has been for me. Keep asking questions and you will, like the other professionals here, learn what it takes. 

I have found over time that many clients will give you the green light for a job if you are upfront about your lack of knowledge. I have said many times, "I have not done this exact job before but based on other experience I believe I can do it. If I mess up I will fix it up". This approach has helped me learn new skills and gain rock solid loyalty from clients. If you are 100% honest with your clients you will quickly build a loyal following. I am also fond of saying "I don't know the answer but I will found out". 

My experience is that people respect hard work and honesty. Keep those 2 things in your sights at all times and you will succeed in this or any other business.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 21, 2009)

That sounds like a good plan ditch...the only problem i can see is jugling all those different jobs during the busy season. Thats probably why there are pool guys etc., and then there are treeguys. But if you can swing that ,then good for you! Owning a tree service (at times) can be very demanding. I have enough trouble returning calls after doing treework all day when real busy, i couldnt imagine throwing all that other jazz into the mix. Just my thoughts.


----------



## treesquirrel (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome to AS!


----------



## DitchDr (Dec 21, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> That sounds like a good plan ditch...the only problem i can see is jugling all those different jobs during the busy season. Thats probably why there are pool guys etc., and then there are treeguys. But if you can swing that ,then good for you! Owning a tree service (at times) can be very demanding. I have enough trouble returning calls after doing treework all day when real busy, i couldnt imagine throwing all that other jazz into the mix. Just my thoughts.




Oh dont get me wrong I will not be doing all the work my self. The lawn maint part is pretty much running its self, and has been for 2 years.. Once i get comfortable with the tree work I will hire on for it as well. Then move on to the pool thing once i get good enough to train someone I will do that then cut them loose. I know it wont be a 3 week thing, it is going ot take years ot become the best. But on other things like pressure washing I can hire out. Lets face it you dont have to be the head cashier at the Wal Mart to run a pressure washer. 

The biggest things will be finding someone with vision to do the hardscape/landscape things. Being able to look at a blank lawn, and having the customer tell you what they want, and then making it all come together on paper is not something that can be tought. 

The biggest thing I have found it hiring good help. This year alone I have fired 5 people. I have a perfection policy, if you call a job done and the results are not perfection, then your not done. Being in the green indursty there is a lot of leeway in that. But if you can not run a mower, or a leaf blower, or a weed eater I have no use for you.


:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


----------



## Kogafortwo (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey Ditch, good luck to you from a fellow Charlestonian (actually Hahanan-ian). I will look for your truck and your advertisements around town. I gave up the freelance lawn business a couple years back, so no competition from my side.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Dec 22, 2009)

danieltree said:


> I also vote no on the bucket. I started out in a bucket doing utility work then I started doing residential work and climbing, the bucket is a must doing utility work but is just a really expensive toolbox doing residential work I can climb the tree and have the job done by the time the other guy gets his bucket set up in most cases and I dont leave ruts or break sprinklers .​



I'm calling BS on this. *If* the tree is bucket accessible, I know our bucket truck operators will be up in the tree cutting before you have your climbing line uncoiled and saddle on. And don't forget the hour wasted trying to get your throwline in the tree (see the thread in the commercial climber section for throwline confessions).

But I would sure like to see you do a 4 hour bucket truck takedown in the 5 min it takes to set up the bucket.


----------



## danieltree (Dec 22, 2009)

BC WetCoast said:


> I'm calling BS on this. *If* the tree is bucket accessible, I know our bucket truck operators will be up in the tree cutting before you have your climbing line uncoiled and saddle on. And don't forget the hour wasted trying to get your throwline in the tree (see the thread in the commercial climber section for throwline confessions).
> 
> But I would sure like to see you do a 4 hour bucket truck takedown in the 5 min it takes to set up the bucket.


Let me clarify. First the bucket operator has to get to the tree and in my town all the easy trees have been taken care of. you know bucket accessible trees. So yeah I did exaggerate some, I was not putting on a brag just trying to make the point that there are few trees that can be done with ease in my residential market. Most trees are pine which I have never had any luck doing much with with a bucket. And yes I can get up a pine for take down faster than you or anyone can get there bucket set up and I don't have a height restriction also remember you have to were a belt as well in the bucket . The next tree we deal with here a lot is the live oak. Trimming a Live oak with a bucket is a pain. It always seemed to me that the bucket never had the reach I needed to get around those 100 ft wide canopies so I always end up climbing anyways. my point is that for me I would rather climb than deal with a bucket in my own experience the time I was able to benefit from a bucket in my residential market were few and far between, that is why I sold mine.

Oh and check your tone.​


----------



## Kogafortwo (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey Matt, got your PM and sent you a reply with my #. Got a beer in the fridge for you if you want to stop by over the holidays. I'm up in the Otranto subdivision (the BETTER half of Hanahan).


----------

